# A Little SW FL Timeshare History



## JLB (Oct 22, 2007)

I was googling a SW FL resort, actually looking to buy a week, and I stumbled onto a little SW FL timeshare history.

It seems like many of them are the result of one person, Keith Trowbridge and his former Captran Resort International.

1978-Sanibel Beach Club II
        Penthouse Beach Club
        Kahlua Beach Club
        Caribbean Beach Club--conversion
        Estero Island Beach Club--conversion
        Sand Castle Resort & Club--conversion
1980-Shell Island Beach Club
1981-Vanderbilt Beach and Harbour Club
        Bonita Resort & Club
        Surfrider Beach Club-conversion

After selling out these resort, his company managed timeshare resorts.

He sold it all to RDI Resort Services Corporation in 1996.

Long before Disney, Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, even before (slightly) David Seigel or Kemmons Wilson, in the 1970's Captran was doing $50M a year in timeshare sales!


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

When I was looking to buy on Sanibel, I wondered why Sanibel Beach Club, Sanibel Beach Club II, and Lighthouse Resort and Club were not managed by the same company.  The latter two are managed by Kenoyer, the first by VRI.  Kenoyer folks told me the same developer started them all, but management of SBC transferred to someone else early on.  They never did elaborate.

Here's a little more info on him from Zoominfo:

Trowbridge has been a leader in the timeshare industry since 1974, when he pioneered timesharing in North America with the development of Sanibel Beach Club, a 31-unit condominium project built and completely sold out in 18 months. He founded Captran Resorts International, Ltd. At its peak in the late 1970s, that company posted annual timeshare sales of $50 million. Trowbridge has earned the respect of his peers in the industry and has served as president of the Resort Timesharing Council and on the board of directors of the American Land Development Association (now known as the American Resort Development Association, or ARDA.)


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 23, 2007)

These days, Keith T. runs a one man recruiting firm specializing in TS management staffing.


----------



## JLB (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup and Yup.

When I read about his collegiate background, he and I have similarities, until _two roads diverged and I, I took the one less traveled by _. . .



After his Bachelor's degree he went into sales and training (insurance), as did I, but not insurance.  Then he went back for more education.  After that, 1971, he wound in Florida and timesharing came not long after.

I had frat brothers who went to Florida, from the Midwest, at the same time, as I might have with them.  They went into similar sales in Florida.  One wound up founding the Hooters chain when the sales career did not go well, and one wound up as President of US Homes, Colorado, and on from there not long ago.


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 23, 2007)

JLB said:


> Yup and Yup.
> 
> When I read about his collegiate background, he and I have similarities, until _two roads diverged and I, I took the one less traveled by _. . .



Well, Don't leave us hanging...What did you do?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 23, 2007)

JLB, I know that you and Ron were TKE's.  any other TKE's on the tug board?


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 23, 2007)

Another Yup - I am a TKE.


----------



## Poette (Oct 23, 2007)

My husband's a TKE...Edinboro State College at that time...he was even the president!  Hope to make it to SW Florida this winter.


----------



## JLB (Oct 24, 2007)

To answer the two question going here, I peaked early. 

I was named International Top Teke at the conclave at the Biltmore Estate in Ashville, NC.  Seems like that was last century.   

That's about it.   



gsturtz said:


> Well, Don't leave us hanging...What did you do?


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2007)

Sea six, where did you go to school?


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 24, 2007)

Penn State.  Back when Joe Paterno was fairly new.


----------



## JLB (Oct 25, 2007)

Technically, that would be Prytanis.  "Venerable Prytanis, our retreat is guarded."   

Another (in)famouus TEKE.  Willie Nelson.  For real.   



Poette said:


> My husband's a TKE...Edinboro State College at that time...he was even the president!  Hope to make it to SW Florida this winter.


----------



## JLB (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't get me started.  I can still regurgitate fraternity stuff, formal meeting type stuff, from all those years ago.

But I can't find my car keys.


----------

